
Sustainable vs Explosive: Income, Revenue, & Growth - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/12/03/sustainable-vs-explosive-income-revenue-growth/
======
messel
Each time I reread/edit a post like this, I end up thinking "what the hell do
I know?" Sometimes I'm fortunate to learn something from folks that live and
breathe value creation.

